# Elliot's Spring Gathering



## Celyn (Feb 19, 2010)

It's kind of an unconventional convention? At least from the description at any rate. I've never been to one of these, so if someone has, I've got a few questions ^_^ 

What are they like? I see the general event outline, but I'm more interested in the Artist's Alley portion, but there's sadly no further clarification than just saying that it's there >_< 

https://ele.furryhost.com/ Link if I'm not the only one who hasn't seen this before lol.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 19, 2010)

I went to the first couple ones he had years ago when it was at his place outside Orlando.

It was a huge party with tons of people, mostly locals.  It was a lot of fun.

I haven't been there since it moved to a hotel, however.  Guess it got big.


----------



## Celyn (Feb 19, 2010)

Darn. Huge at last check, I think they're qu0ting like 130ish people for last year alone, with 40 in fursuits, which is amazing to me, I'd personally DIE in a fursuit in summer down here!


----------



## Ricky (Feb 19, 2010)

More than Furloween then, I think.  Furloween sucks anyway.

BTW - nice avatar XD

windowlicker


----------



## Celyn (Feb 19, 2010)

XD lol thanks, a friend linked me to the image, first it was just angry fox, then window licking fox, then window licking angry fox XD Derpy Fox <3

Hmm, I wonder if there are any other fun cons down here, I only know of the Elliott's, and Megaplex, which sadly falls on Metrocon weekend. Metrocon > Megaplex for me.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 19, 2010)

that's meh! >:[


----------



## Celyn (Feb 19, 2010)

What's meh? <_<


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 20, 2010)

Celyn said:


> What's meh? <_<



nothing lol that's meh name xP


----------



## Celyn (Feb 20, 2010)

Oooh XD lol


----------

